# Do you play World of Warcraft?



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Mar 14, 2014)

I haven't played in a very very long time, even though I purchased MOP and leveled to 90 I felt no interest in playing the game any further. 
It's been over a year since I played the game with any interest, and a few months since I logged in.

Anyway, if you play World of Warcraft, this might be for you.

I'm selling my Scarab Lord Priest with 2 Gladiator Mounts, let me know if anyone is interested. PM me.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2014)

im interested for sure.


----------



## Southerner (Mar 14, 2014)

Man, I remember when WoW accounts used to go for some REAL cash. I would often sell my accounts in between periods of "quitting" and eventually as the game got easier, the accounts would go for less and less. I don't ever login anymore..I wouldn't know what to do if I did with everyone I once played with being long gone. Anyway, if you dont find a person there are always the gold buyer sites that will give you absolute bottom dollar but something is better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Mar 15, 2014)

Yea I remember that as well Southerner

After BC I created a new account JUST to sell, it was so easy to gear every expansion.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 15, 2014)

How much we talking here? How much did they used to go for.? I have never played it but I must admit my curiosity has spiked...


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 15, 2014)

How much we talking here? How much did they used to go for.? I have never played it but I must admit my curiosity has spiked...


----------



## sunni (Mar 15, 2014)

ShazMo09 said:


> How much we talking here? How much did they used to go for.? I have never played it but I must admit my curiosity has spiked...


i mean with this account, as its low in achivement points but has good feats of strength, no gear. and is on an RP server, the only thing youd be paying for is for the title of Scarab Lord and the glad mounts since you cant get the title anymore

so youre basically buying this account for nostalgia he also has baby polar bear with is valuable.


my account with 2.2k + rating exp across the board fully pvp geared + titles would probably go for more than his as his is more of a nostalga account, but equally both are valuable 

however, if i bought his account he can decide to fuck me take the money call blizz and say his account was hacked and id be sceewed because blizzard requires photo id to be sent in in order to prove you own the account. so its risky to buy accounts.
not saying OP isnt legit or anything


----------



## jartlow (Mar 22, 2014)

I've thought about selling my account.. 6 90s.. 5 85-89s.
Vanilla collectors edit
Cata collect
Mop collect
Diablo/sc 1

Many many old and new things

Just never would accept a gold sites low ball

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 27, 2014)

The game just isn't worth it anymore. I've played through all of the expansions, I'm sure many of you have as well, and it just isn't there anymore. The game has become generalized and catered to laziness, the social aspect is almost completely shot since most guilds are about perks, banks, marketing, etc. Raiding is a JOKE in MOP, and PvP is just too fucking stupid now with balance issues and the system in general. I sold my account, including shitty Diablo 3, for $60 a few months ago and ended up buying a laced 8th of Blue Dream with it, unknowingly. And I still don't even regret it. I will say though... whatever was in that stuff was so unpleasant I had to lay on the bathroom floor with the faucet running singing to myself to keep from freaking out.


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2014)

my kids are all over league of legends.
I'm too stupid.

They were wow kids though.


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 27, 2014)

charface said:


> my kids are all over league of legends.
> I'm too stupid.
> 
> They were wow kids though.


I've spent far too much time on League. Lol, but it's the best way to stay in touch with my fam in WV.


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> I've spent far too much time on League. Lol, but it's the best way to stay in touch with my fam in WV.


It must be cool.
My guys take it pretty serious. 
Like I'm not allowed in the room
serious.


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 27, 2014)

charface said:


> It must be cool.
> My guys take it pretty serious.
> Like I'm not allowed in the room
> serious.


Hehe, yeah. It's about as competitive as gaming can get.
But damn it feels so goooooood.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> The game just isn't worth it anymore. I've played through all of the expansions, I'm sure many of you have as well, and it just isn't there anymore. The game has become generalized and catered to laziness, the social aspect is almost completely shot since most guilds are about perks, banks, marketing, etc. Raiding is a JOKE in MOP, and PvP is just too fucking stupid now with balance issues and the system in general. I sold my account, including shitty Diablo 3, for $60 a few months ago and ended up buying a laced 8th of Blue Dream with it, unknowingly. And I still don't even regret it. I will say though... whatever was in that stuff was so unpleasant I had to lay on the bathroom floor with the faucet running singing to myself to keep from freaking out.


isnt worth it for you maybe. theres still millions of people subbed and playing daily.


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2014)

There is part of me that still loooves games but I was raised where you plugged in a quarter and you were killing space invaders.
Then home systems.

Then the more they advanced
the longer you have to fuk around.
Build a charachter, learn another set of rules n moves.
Load n reload.

I could have been on the third key in pacman before they start playing.

I do notice they dont game hop like we did.
Prolly for the reasons I mentioned.

Learning curves. :thumbdown:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2014)

charface said:


> There is part of me that still loooves games but I was raised where you plugged in a quarter and you were killing space invaders.
> Then home systems.
> 
> Then the more they advanced
> ...


speak for yourself i have i play on average 46 games per month rotating between them  including wow, which takes up a significant amount of time


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2014)

gunna jump on titanfall right now actually


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 27, 2014)

My cousin has been waving Titanfall and Wildstar around in my face for months now. I may or may not cave eventually.

And yeah Char, very good point. I'm only 21 and this is something I've complained about vocally to many people before. I can't even guesstimate the amount of times I've picked up a game, felt overwhelmed with all of the cluttered horses crank, and dropped it that same day. I guess League is one of those things I forced myself to learn and adapt to for the sake of family time.

It's funny really... my gaming days began when I could hardly talk. My dad would sit me on his lap and we'd play Doom 95, he'd control the movement and I'd control the shooting > probably not the best parenting but hell, I turned out alright maybe, maybe not.


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> speak for yourself i have i play on average 46 games per month rotating between them  including wow, which takes up a significant amount of time


It is literally all my kids do for fun.
I dont see how you keep track of it all.
I do have a shitload of the 80's
game roms.
Asteroids, dig dug, gorf etc..
You know, fun games 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> isnt worth it for you maybe. theres still millions of people subbed and playing daily.


Just my opinion, clearly.


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2014)

Dude just wandered in my room to babble about fallout 3.
Weather mod.
Told ya they were junkies.
On topic
WOW


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 27, 2014)

charface said:


> Dude just wandered in my room to babble about fallout 3.
> Weather mod.
> Told ya they were junkies.
> On topic
> WOW


Good example of an overwhelming video game, that fallout 3. Games like that, it seems the player spends most of his time sifting through loot after every kill to pick out what's useful and what isn't.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2014)

charface said:


> It is literally all my kids do for fun.
> I dont see how you keep track of it all.
> I do have a shitload of the 80's
> game roms.
> ...


because i enjoy video games, im a true lover of it , i pick them up quickly and easily. still not sure if thats a good thing or not. i end up becoming quite good at most of them .
It's essential to me, to be The Witcher for 12 hours one day and decide to be a sucked into a puzzle game play like portal, or go for something more scary like outlast 
I enjoy shooting games, I enjoy games with massive stories, and lore behind them, i enjoy card games like magic, or hearthstone, sometimes I decide to become someone else and get lost in the story of revenge and honour , and sometimes i just feel like shooting zombies in killing floor, or killing other players in a good shoot em up game like halo, Cs, or cod, ect.



UncleReemis said:


> Good example of an overwhelming video game, that fallout 3. Games like that, it seems the player spends most of his time sifting through loot after every kill to pick out what's useful and what isn't.


 first ive ever herd of someone being overwhelmed by fallout 3, though I get your point , but it widley also depends on what type of game you enjoy playing.However , given you are somewhat knowledgable in games you should've known that a company like Bethesda would make a game that is too overwhelming for you..... If all you play is LoL than your primary objective is to sit down play a match or two for a couple of hours with friends or in match making, kill some stuff, and have no intention on lore, or any story point.
thats not a bad thing, its jsut what youre into.
I see games as works of art, I try not to limit myself to specific genres or types of games and focus on enjoying playing all types of games


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> because i enjoy video games, im a true lover of it , i pick them up quickly and easily. still not sure if thats a good thing or not. i end up becoming quite good at most of them .
> It's essential to me, to be The Witcher for 12 hours one day and decide to be a sucked into a puzzle game play like portal, or go for something more scary like outlast
> I enjoy shooting games, I enjoy games with massive stories, and lore behind them, i enjoy card games like magic, or hearthstone, sometimes I decide to become someone else and get lost in the story of revenge and honour , and sometimes i just feel like shooting zombies in killing floor, or killing other players in a good shoot em up game like halo, Cs, or cod, ect.
> 
> ...


Allow me to clarify...

Fallout 3 was one of those games I messed with for a short period of time, but tossed. This was years back with many video gaming experiences filling the gap between then and now. I feel the same way about Borderlands and Skyrim, even though I rather enjoyed Skyrim because it offered much more than the other two IMO. I like detail, but I don't like clutter. Having to sift through clutter every 20 seconds isn't enjoyable to my preferred play style, as you said. I can be a fan of lore, and I LOVE games with rich story lines (ex. Final Fantasy X, but let's not go there lol). Another example: Bioshock: Infinite. 

Make no mistake... I like going into detail with serious gaming, it makes the experience that much more fulfilling. I just choose to not waste my retinas on junk sorting and micromanaging everything. With LoL, the capacity for complexity is much more broad and rewarding when entertained.

And yes, I am only "somewhat" knowledgeable in the video gaming world. I'm definitely do not possess complete knowledge of such things. I can't tell if that was supposed to be an insult? lol

EDIT: Perhaps overwhelming was the wrong word. Tedious. Tedious sounds better.

ALSO, I must ask. How you feels about this Destiny? You buying into the hype or no?


----------



## Sick Of Scrapin Rez... (Mar 27, 2014)

If we talking about video games&#8230; The last of us takes the prize for best game released in 2013 hands down!


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2014)

Sick Of Scrapin Rez... said:


> If we talking about video games&#8230; The last of us takes the prize for best game released in 2013 hands down!


mmm i would say tomb raider was right up there too.


----------



## Sick Of Scrapin Rez... (Mar 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> mmm i would say tomb raider was right up there too.


I agree tomb raider story was off the chain&#8230; but tomb raider online doesn't touch the last of us online with a 30 ft pole lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2014)

Sick Of Scrapin Rez... said:


> I agree tomb raider story was off the chain&#8230; but tomb raider online doesn't touch the last of us online with a 30 ft pole lol


was specifically speak in terms of offline or online mode. 
just the story was well done in tomb raider, as it was in Last


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 27, 2014)

You guys ever play the Legend of Legaia and Legaia 2 games? The stories could have been better, but the themes were impeccable.


----------



## Sick Of Scrapin Rez... (Mar 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> was specifically speak in terms of offline or online mode.
> just the story was well done in tomb raider, as it was in Last


agreed , did you happen to play GTA 5?


----------



## Sick Of Scrapin Rez... (Mar 27, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> You guys ever play the Legend of Legaia and Legaia 2 games? The stories could have been better, but the themes were impeccable.


never heard of them? are they computer or video games?


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> You guys ever play the Legend of Legaia and Legaia 2 games? The stories could have been better, but the themes were impeccable.


never had a PS when i was young in 98 i think i had a sega saturn , my favourite game was Astal, still to this day cannot find that game anywhere, except on ebay for a retarded price




I remember this game like i played it yesterday..i spent so many hours on it.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2014)

Sick Of Scrapin Rez... said:


> never heard of them? are they computer or video games?


playstation in 1998 , prob why you neve herd of it last one game out in 02? 01?...i think my dates are probably off by a year or so


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 27, 2014)

What about Jetpack?


----------



## Sick Of Scrapin Rez... (Mar 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> playstation in 1998 , prob why you neve herd of it last one game out in 02? 01?...i think my dates are probably off by a year or so


makes sense the oldest games I've ever played was donkey kong 64 on nintendo 64 and the original sonic on sega dream cast, those games were prob around 2000-2002


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2014)

Sick Of Scrapin Rez... said:


> makes sense the oldest games I've ever played was donkey kong 64 on nintendo 64 and the original sonic on sega dream cast, those games were prob around 2000-2002


I loved bond 64
golden eye?
The winter world where you have the sniper rifle and missions.
I got pretty lost in that one.


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 27, 2014)

charface said:


> I loved bond 64
> golden eye?
> The winter world where you have the sniper rifle and missions.
> I got pretty lost in that one.


Oi. Bond on 64 was amazing. And did that snowy level have tunnels and shit? I can't remember much detail. My buddy and I used to do multiplayer constantly on that.


----------



## Sick Of Scrapin Rez... (Mar 27, 2014)

charface said:


> I loved bond 64
> golden eye?
> The winter world where you have the sniper rifle and missions.
> I got pretty lost in that one.


I know exactly which game your talking about. Me and my brother use to switch off playing missions, we would stay on that game all night! another cool one was the original super mario, where you have to jump into the paintings to go into the level. and ray man or legend of zelda. I use to love nintendo 64, sadly one day my basement got flooded and it happened to be down there


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah. The origina zelda on nintendo was great.
Prolly played super mario 3 the most.


----------



## Sick Of Scrapin Rez... (Mar 27, 2014)

charface said:


> Yeah. The origina zelda on nintendo was great.
> Prolly played super mario 3 the most.


some of my favorite where the cart games. you know the games that had video game characters and you would race in go carts. Me and all my cousins would have competitions, brackets to determine four main winners then those winners would play in the final bragging rights match. I still remember those days like they was yesterday, the good old days.


----------



## Sick Of Scrapin Rez... (Mar 27, 2014)

Literally the dictionary definition of the good old days haha.


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2014)

Sick Of Scrapin Rez... said:


> some of my favorite where the cart games. you know the games that had video game characters and you would race in go carts. Me and all my cousins would have competitions, brackets to determine four main winners then those winners would play in the final bragging rights match. I still remember those days like they was yesterday, the good old days.


I hate mario cart.
My middle kid is so good he passes you then sits at the finish like
to throw a turtle or whatever on your car.
Laugh like an asshole and cross the finish line.

Degrading


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sick Of Scrapin Rez... (Mar 27, 2014)

charface said:


> I hate mario cart.
> My middle kid is so good he passes you then sits at the finish like
> to throw a turtle or whatever on your car.
> Laugh like an asshole and cross the finish line.
> ...


lmao i hear your bro, my little cousins would school me 24/7 on that game. because they would play it all day all night. haha i would try to keep up but would end up finished last even behind the computer players. They would all be finished shocking me with lighting so my character becomes very tiny and laugh cause of how slow my dude would go haha. Trying to be them in that game was like trying to jump off a boat in the ocean and not hit the water! I just liked it not because the actual game, but because i could be surrounded by family, multiple people playing at one time, laughing and chilling. and not have a worry in the world than but to beat the motherF eer bowser !!! lol


----------



## Sick Of Scrapin Rez... (Mar 27, 2014)

trying to beat them in that game **


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 27, 2014)

Does he get the star, run you over with it, reverse and hit you again, then run you over again? Because THAT... Is the way to be an asshole haha.


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Does he get the star, run you over with it, reverse and hit you again, then run you over again? Because THAT... Is the way to be an asshole haha.


If I would play with him im sure he would get around to it.

He used to get his little bro furious. 
Little dude was like 5ish?
I dont know but little.

I heard cussing in their room and I saw them both with controllers in their hands.
The older one was giggling his nuts off while the younger was cussing, trying to kick him and still navigate the game.

Exceptional child in that right.
First time we noticed his temper.
But I understood what he was feeling.
Daniel is a mario cart douche head.
The whole family agrees


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## vro (Mar 27, 2014)

i was pretty good at this game i played it a long time ago i have a rank 11 and a rank 13 do those sell for anything still? i had some aq/bwl gear to i quit before that naxx stuff came out


----------



## Southerner (Mar 27, 2014)

I've played pretty much every big release MMO to date, but the original Everquest will always be my first love. That game cant hold up to modern standards, but back in 1999 it seemed like such an amazing thing -- even on an AOL dial-up. Way before that, I remember playing Legend of the Red Dragon on the local B.B.S. I still think WoW is a great game if you can find a group of like minded players to raid with and such, I only stopped playing when my guild broke apart right before the release of Siege of Ogrimmar and I couldn't find another competent one to join with my daytime raiding hours. I will definitely be back when the next expansion drops. I've been messing around with FFXIV and Everquest 2 lately, but not in any sort of committed way. 

Did anyone ever play Super Mario Strikers on a Gamecube with their friends?


----------



## Eye of Horus (Mar 27, 2014)

Strikers was so fun, once you figured it out you could cheat every game though.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Apr 24, 2014)

yea i play warcraft 2 on heat.net


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (May 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> i mean with this account, as its low in achivement points but has good feats of strength, no gear. and is on an RP server, the only thing youd be paying for is for the title of Scarab Lord and the glad mounts since you cant get the title anymore
> 
> so youre basically buying this account for nostalgia he also has baby polar bear with is valuable.
> 
> ...


Whoops sorry haven't seen this thread in quite a while. 

The account sold for $1000 actually, not bad.

This account was actually an alt account. 
My main was sold for nearly $10,000 before the end of Cataclysm. 
You can probably still spot it in game, or on the forums, some nerd bought it and now claims it was him since day 1 and has gotten into some pretty high ranking guilds as well, too bad BL wouldn't take him cause they knew who I was already lol.

On a side note, if you need help selling a WoW account, PM me. I have a few people that can get you the biggest buck for your account. He has sold accounts for up to 20K (Not shitting you) 
There are rich kids out there that will pay for the best of the best.


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (May 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> gunna jump on titanfall right now actually


I got a complimentary Xbox one Titanfall bundle, I played the game for maybe 30 minutes before I put it down.
Maybe only the start of the game is boring, but I just couldn't get through it. 

I didn't play not one MP game though, it had me in the learning mode.

I did however play the beta on PC, it was alright, reminded me too much of a supped up CoD.


----------



## sunni (May 1, 2014)

Cannabis.Is.Free said:


> Whoops sorry haven't seen this thread in quite a while.
> 
> The account sold for $1000 actually, not bad.
> 
> ...


having my wow account means the world to me.
glad you sold yours though!

but mine...is played all the time, and thoroughly love it and the game ! lol


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (May 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> having my wow account means the world to me.
> glad you sold yours though!
> 
> but mine...is played all the time, and thoroughly love it and the game ! lol


I totally agree, but I just had to give it up.
If I didn't have the responsibilities I do now, I would still be playing, I had a ton of good times playing that game daily. 
I guess I also got burnt out though, since 05 I was in guilds that were constantly world 1-100, just too much to keep up with.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2014)

I tried getting back into it a few months ago.... They made the game waaaaayyyy too casual, I shouldn't be able to solo 8 lvl16 mobs at lvl9 all at the same time. You don't even really get to build your character the way you want anymore.


----------



## althor (Sep 12, 2014)

Damn 1000 bucks? I had one bad ass Shaman when I quit not long after that Sun(something) Isle opened up. At the time I was basically max raid set with all the badge gear and all the Shaman resto drops from the available raids. I was being recruited across servers with people willing to pay my transfer fees and offering all types of goodies to change servers and join their guilds. 
I actually went through a phase of nostalgia recently and considered getting up to date and trying things out again, but just seems like so much work. Decided I will patiently wait for the next big ass game to come out like WoW and start from the beginning.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 12, 2014)

i started playing Wow recently got level 11 dwarf hunter lol


----------



## Flagg420 (Oct 13, 2014)

Not since it died....
Wow in the days of burning crusade was like, pinnacle..... wrath was like 'eh... i dunno...' and after that I bailed, didn't bother w/ the cataclysm crap, CERTAINLY didn't buy into their panda pawn-off.... I saw how you got stuck with a streamlined talent tree, no more hybrids, no more custom characters.... everyone uses the same actions, everything is on super easy mode....

I remember grinding rock ele's for like 2 straight levels so I could get my mount and training when I turned lvl 40.... Thats when WoW was good when you had to actually PLAY it...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 13, 2014)

Flagg420 said:


> Not since it died....
> Wow in the days of burning crusade was like, pinnacle..... wrath was like 'eh... i dunno...' and after that I bailed, didn't bother w/ the cataclysm crap, CERTAINLY didn't buy into their panda pawn-off.... I saw how you got stuck with a streamlined talent tree, no more hybrids, no more custom characters.... everyone uses the same actions, everything is on super easy mode....
> 
> I remember grinding rock ele's for like 2 straight levels so I could get my mount and training when I turned lvl 40.... Thats when WoW was good when you had to actually PLAY it...


so how did it die


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so how did it die


it didnt hes just a vanilla player. they still have more subscribers today than they did before


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Flagg420 (Oct 13, 2014)

sunni said:


> it didnt hes just a vanilla player. they still have more subscribers today than they did before


Umm... did they hire their own bots? Can you back the claim that there are more people playing WoW version 16, than there was when BC hit? Or as you claim, at any time in the past?

Not accounts.... Not characters.... Im talking ACTUAL PAYING ACTIVE PLAYERS.

No one plays now but 12yr olds, and die hards who are still waiting for a new game..... and waiting and waiting, cuz all the new MMOs are crap... Blizzard is milking their cow for every drop, thats why they scrapped the new MMO, why bother when people will still pay $40 for a patch, and accept any story.... even ninja panda monks......... 

When running jokes become major gameplay aspects... the game is dead.

What would it take to get into WoW as a new player today? $100? More? And 2-3 days to hit max level? Another 2 to be raid geared, and bored, doing daily repeat quests for... ...something?


WoW is as alive as a person with zero brain activity for a week, with machines running their organs...... And it needs the same treatment. Pull. The. Plug.


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2014)

meowwwwwww


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 13, 2014)

lol im new to the game idk what ppl are even whining about but yeah i hate panda's too


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol im new to the game idk what ppl are even whining about but yeah i hate panda's too


they grow on you did tyou just get the trial or the full game?

its very fun ive met some of my best friends on there its social and its fun, i personally only pvp but i did raid back inthe day


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 13, 2014)

sunni said:


> they grow on you did tyou just get the trial or the full game?
> 
> its very fun ive met some of my best friends on there its social and its fun, i personally only pvp but i did raid back inthe day


yeah i got free trial up to level 20 then i'm gonna get the starter edition and start paying for it monthly


----------



## Buzzkill (Nov 14, 2014)

Im thinking of re-subbing for WoD, havent played since cata.


----------



## Parsley85 (Nov 14, 2014)

I play Everquest.


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

Buzzkill said:


> Im thinking of re-subbing for WoD, havent played since cata.


dont right now realms are all down and have been since the launch


----------



## AquariusPanta (Nov 14, 2014)

If anyone is experiencing WoW nostalgia, please do yourself a favor and find a private server out on the web; one that has a large enough populace and is free to play. You can quit at anytime and chances are you will be playing the game during a time/patch that didn't suck. ExcaliburWoW is a great option. 

The Outlands in the Burning Crusade will forever be . . . a classic to me.


----------



## Buzzkill (Nov 15, 2014)

AquariusPanta said:


> If anyone is experiencing WoW nostalgia, please do yourself a favor and find a private server out on the web; one that has a large enough populace and is free to play. You can quit at anytime and chances are you will be playing the game during a time/patch that didn't suck. ExcaliburWoW is a great option.
> 
> The Outlands in the Burning Crusade will forever be . . . a classic to me.


Do you play on this server? Are all the raids functional and blizz-like?


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2014)

Buzzkill said:


> Do you play on this server? Are all the raids functional and blizz-like?


most private servers youre able to max level to that server in like 15 minutes, its set up but its not exactly the same game, but the premise of it is there..
ive tired a few and stuck with the retail version


----------



## AquariusPanta (Nov 15, 2014)

Buzzkill said:


> Do you play on this server? Are all the raids functional and blizz-like?


I played on two different servers earlier this year, for around three months. I first tried Valkyrie, a vanilla server, and dipped out after a week of playing as the population was super low and the game was brutal. I decided afterwards to try Excalibur and instantly fell in love with WoW Burning Crusade.

Back in the day (~2007), I payed to play and it was all good. I didn't start raiding until WotLK was released but stopped playing before Cata came out.

The Excalibur server, a burning crusade server, had some bugs and some minor issues throughout the world but nothing serious. The population was always active, with no less than ~300 people online at one time, with ~1000 being the max. The great thing that I love about this private server is that factions, both horde and alliance, are allowed to chat with one another, as well as even running dungeons and raids together! This was implemented to increase overall server activity and fun. A bunch of raiding guilds are connected between factions as a result of this.

The level rate is 2x, meaning you get twice the experience from questing, allowing you to progress without having to grind too hard. It by no means allows you max level in 15 minutes. It took me about three to four weeks to reach level 60, with two weeks dedicated to leveling to 70. A bunch of that time was just taking the time to enjoy everything that I missed out on when WotLK was released, as I sort of skipped out on a bunch of the BC content, including heroics and raids.

I had a really awesome time playing on the server, from level 1 to level 70. I met some really cool cats throughout my journeys and even got to OT/MT with my feral druid in raids like Kara, Tempest Keep, SSC, Mount Hyjal, and Black Temple (I missed out on SWP, o well).

After reaching level 70 and raiding the end game content, I quickly realized that I had spent like all my free time out of school playing this game and decided to pull the eject lever, as these god-aweing games are ultimately life killers. If I could just play the game for no more than an hour of the day, I'd still be playing it but it demands ATLEAST 2-3 hours during one sitting so I just decided to quit after quenching my thirst of WoW.



sunni said:


> most private servers youre able to max level to that server in like 15 minutes, its set up but its not exactly the same game, but the premise of it is there..
> ive tired a few and stuck with the retail version


It may not be the exact game, in respect to the patch that it duplicates, but it's close, if not better suited.

P.S.

Sunni, how soon will my thread be released from locked captivity?


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2014)

ill do it right now, 

as for private servers im not knocking them, they do allow people to enjoy the WoW experience, except of course if people prefer the actual questing part, its a minority of people but SOME due prefer the quest logs, and questing system and lore of it....

for me, its comparable to people buying albums of artists they enjoy.
i thoroughly enjoy wow, and i choose to pay the company money because i enjoy the service they provide and the game they made.


----------



## AquariusPanta (Nov 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> ill do it right now,
> 
> as for private servers im not knocking them, they do allow people to enjoy the WoW experience, except of course if people prefer the actual questing part, its a minority of people but SOME due prefer the quest logs, and questing system and lore of it....
> 
> ...


I enjoy the questing lore too, even the grueling quest chains like those ones asking you to swim off the coasts of Darkshore ( for what seems like hours) in search of a pendant, all so that you can transform into a walrus/dolphin thing while swimming. O and the one for the key for Kara, good god did that take time and patience. 

Let me ask you, have you tried Excalibur? I don't remember the quest logs lacking any content, so I'm a little lost with your comment...


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2014)

AquariusPanta said:


> I enjoy the questing lore too, even the grueling quest chains like those ones asking you to swim off the coasts of Darkshore ( for what seems like hours) in search of a pendant, all so that you can transform into a walrus/dolphin thing while swimming. O and the one for the key for Kara, good god did that take time and patience.
> 
> Let me ask you, have you tried Excalibur? I don't remember the quest logs lacking any content, so I'm a little lost with your comment...


I shouldve explained further by questing i mean because you level up so quickly you progress much fast through the story line rather than slowly working your way through your content , 
i have tried several though to be honest i couldnt remember any of their names.

WOD is actually pretty amazing , this expansion was desperately needed and it is well worth it the content alone is amazing.


----------



## Buzzkill (Nov 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> I shouldve explained further by questing i mean because you level up so quickly you progress much fast through the story line rather than slowly working your way through your content ,
> i have tried several though to be honest i couldnt remember any of their names.
> 
> WOD is actually pretty amazing , this expansion was desperately needed and it is well worth it the content alone is amazing.


God you praising WoD has me fiendin for some wow. I miss playing wow high. I miss old AV when it used to take 1-3 hours per game and there were just huge battles mid-map.


----------



## 420blaz3it (Nov 16, 2014)

Meet Firelord Smokedabs =)


----------



## AquariusPanta (Nov 16, 2014)

420blaz3it said:


> View attachment 3294830 Meet Firelord Smokedabs =)


Are those the graphics they promised with WoD?


----------



## 420blaz3it (Nov 16, 2014)

this is mop


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2014)

AquariusPanta said:


> Are those the graphics they promised with WoD?


thats mop he also clearly has it on low


----------



## AquariusPanta (Nov 16, 2014)

420blaz3it said:


> this is mop





sunni said:


> thats mop he also clearly has it on low


O. They look fine. Are the WoD graphics any better than before? That caught my attention when I last read up on the expansion details.


----------



## 420blaz3it (Nov 16, 2014)

yea they did realllllllllllly good with them. grass now moves when walking through it, day and night cycles. most of all creatures got model updates as well.


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2014)

AquariusPanta said:


> O. They look fine. Are the WoD graphics any better than before? That caught my attention when I last read up on the expansion details.


yeah they updated everything except blood elves lol dam it perhaps next maitenace day


----------



## 420blaz3it (Nov 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> thats mop he also clearly has it on low


thats actually high graphics, idk why the pictures so bad. i have a gtx 560 12g of ram and a 6ore amd gpu


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2014)

420blaz3it said:


> thats actually high graphics, idk why the pictures so bad. i have a gtx 560 12g of ram and a 6ore amd gpu


Because you have a gtx 560 lol


----------



## 420blaz3it (Nov 16, 2014)

HEY NOW dont diss my 560 i havent upgraded yet lol i plan to for christmas


----------



## vro (Nov 16, 2014)

this is my favorite game ever!!! i used to play this before any of these lame ass expansions. i used to love to ditch school to masturbate and play world of warcraft all day


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 17, 2014)

vro said:


> this is my favorite game ever!!! i used to play this before any of these lame ass expansions. i used to love to ditch school to masturbate and play world of warcraft all day


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 17, 2014)

Summing this game up in one sentence; Go here, collect this, kill him/her, return to me for next quest, find this person, collect this, return, kill self.

This game blows, I wasted way too much time playing it. It is the digital form of crack only because you can never really achieve being the best in the game if you have any kind of life outside of wow. I totally don't hate on the people who have that much time because it keeps them off the streets doing stupid shit but my god... the whole carrot on a stick thing gets old.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 17, 2014)

You're welcome. 

http://www.video-game-addiction.org/video-game-addiction-treatment.html


.


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Summing this game up in one sentence; Go here, collect this, kill him/her, return to me for next quest, find this person, collect this, return, kill self.
> 
> This game blows, I wasted way too much time playing it. It is the digital form of crack only because you can never really achieve being the best in the game if you have any kind of life outside of wow. I totally don't hate on the people who have that much time because it keeps them off the streets doing stupid shit but my god... the whole carrot on a stick thing gets old.


lol i take it you didnt make it to end level?

i totally have an outside life, i have straight As in school i work and im a pretty good wow player too have lots of high rated achievements and good standing pvp play


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol i take it you didnt make it to end level?
> 
> i totally have an outside life, i have straight As in school i work and im a pretty good wow player too have lots of high rated achievements and good standing pvp play


Oh I forgot to add running the same raid a million times for one item that you don't really need but feel you have to get it.

The game is ez mode, before all the expansions it felt like the game had real difficulty. After it became like this never ending roam around smashing things so easy.

levels 60-70 were the easiest, 70-74 mildly annoying but still easy, 75-80 super ez mode just quee your way to the finish. 81-90 was a long boring ride.



Everything is fun the first time around, but the lack of difficulty made the game mindnumbing. That's cool that you have straight A's and a life and all that, it doesn't take away from the game being a time pit which is getting worse and worse. Not better and better.


----------



## AquariusPanta (Dec 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol i take it you didnt make it to end level?
> 
> *i totally have an outside life, i have straight As in school i work and im a pretty good wow player too have lots of high rated achievements and good standing pvp play*


Do you wanna have my babies?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 27, 2014)

AquariusPanta said:


> Do you wanna have my babies?


You can swallow mine!


----------

